# Dreaded Dental



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Like most people I don't like going to the dentist, but not becasue of the pain, the drill, the needle etc... No, with me I am afraid to go because I feel trapped in the chair and what if God forbid, I start having stomach cramps. And of course I usually do. WELL,, I am excited today because yesterday I had a three hour appt. to get a dental bridge and I handled it like a pro. No cramps and almost no anxiety. HOW you ask ? I did a few things. 1. I took a sleeping pill the night before so I would not be run down and tired. 2. I did deep breathing / relaxation first thing in the morning and again in the car before going to the dentist. 3. I got there about 5 minutes late so there was no waiting and sweating it out in the waiting room4. I told the Dr. that I might have to get up and go to the washroom through out the appt., he was fine with that and asked me through out if I was ok. (I did get up once but just to pee) I truly think this was the most important thing I did, was get the Dr. onside and knowing that I could get up when I wanted. 5. I did take an immodium in the morning before I went, but usually I have cramps anyway when I get to the dentist. Here's hoping this is a sign of good times to come because it was an awesome feeling knowing that I coped with no adverse effects. Thanks for listening


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

wow congrats! i really connect with your #5, i just recently started telling my boss at work about the issues i have been suffering with. i am too much a perfectionist and did not want to appear "sick" or "unperfect" at work and that definately increased my anxiety.knowing that you're not hiding a secret and that its out in the open helps alot!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I always feel that way too. What if I need to go to the bathroom really quick, and I can't get there fast enough. I would be so embarrassed. I have been going to the same dentist for almost 25 years and he is a real doll, yet I still worry not so much about the procedures as about going to the bathroom. So far all has gone well, but I still always worry.


----------



## 15241 (Apr 12, 2005)

I really understand this fear! Fear of being trapped. Or more, fear of what people will think if I have to go to the toilet a lot. Feeling trapped gives me stomach cramps and D and then I need to go to the loo, but if I jump straight back into the same situation then it will usually come back and I will have to go again. At this stage I will probably make an excuse and leave.After reading some of other people's experiences I'm starting to think that to work through my IBS I should actually try and make myself stay in these situations so that I stop fearing them so much. I guess it just takes time, and as Wmtand suggests, lots of preparation. I know if I spent more time preparing then I might feel more equipped to work through trapped situations, and come out of it more confident at the end.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

The last time I went to the dentist, just for a check up, as soon as I got called back, I started freaking out and had some major bathroom issues. It was before we got started, so I just asked if I could use the bathroom first. So, I did that, and my stomach still hurt for the rest of the time, but at least it was a check up, and nothing long like your appointment! You should be proud of yourself! It's a great feeling to overcome this illness! Sadly, my fear of another attack while being "trapped" has kept me from going back....It's been about 2.5 years....


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

I used to dread going to the dentist, mall, food shopping anywhere really and I almost gave up I really thought there was no hope of my pre-ibs days, then I found Buspar.I have anxiety induced D and taking Buspar a mild sedative has given me my life back. I tired anti depressants and I could not tollerate them they made me to tired. Buspar is a non-drowsy sedative that does not make you tired and it takes the anxiety away.I suffered unnecessarily for years.Now I don't suffer at all. Getting my anxiety under control with Buspar has done the trick.


----------

